
Ask HN: How to look for a job overseas (specifically Germany)? - somewherebound
I am considering a move to Europe, but it is a daunting process when you have no connections. Want to move to Munich for various reasons, but I would assume simply applying for a job is not the way to go.<p>Questions are:
- How to find connections? Personal connections will not work, so it needs to be open group
- How does one interview for a very far away job? I am based in California
- As someone in their mid forties, how great is age discrimination?<p>My questions are broad, but I am looking specifically for Munich. South Germany will do, but definitely not Berlin. Would actually love any Mediterranean country, but there are almost no tech jobs there.<p>I am an EU citizen, but do not speak German. I do not know anyone in the tech industry in Europe.
======
pieterr
It shouldn’t be too difficult to find a tech job in Munich (see links below).

I am based in the Netherlands (Eindhoven area) and our company is hiring
people from all over the world. After the initial CV screening, the hiring
process consists of a Skype interview. If you get passed that, you’re invited
for a visit to meet several people on site. Etc.

What kind of job are you looking for?

[1] [http://blog.honeypot.io/munich-tech-map/](http://blog.honeypot.io/munich-
tech-map/) [2] [http://blog.honeypot.io/9-european-cities-for-tech-
jobs-2018...](http://blog.honeypot.io/9-european-cities-for-tech-jobs-2018/)

~~~
somewherebound
Thanks for the reply.

It is easy enough to find companies and job listings, but it is completely
another matter sending an application blind. What would they think of someone
from the US applying for a job, without any context? I am almost 10K km from
Munich.

I have no interest in the Netherlands, London, or anywhere else in the north
for many reasons. Although southern Spain is far from "home", I would not mind
living there. :)

~~~
LeanderK
i am not sure why you think it's a problem to apply blindly from the US? I
assume you'll metion it.

After all, they are looking for someone...

